# Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 zu verkaufen



## Deleted 77507 (4. Juli 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260812938699


----------



## AaronRuthardt (25. Juli 2011)

ich interesiere mich sehr für dien fahrrad.
kann ich es auch sofort bezahlen wo wohnst du? fals ich eine probe fahrt machen will.
kannst dich gerne an [email protected] wenden liebe grüße aaron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

